# stoopid microfiber questions



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I just accidentally washed some microfiber towels with bed sheets. Did I effectively ruin them, or perhaps killed off some % of their effectiveness? (A quick google says they've basically just absorbed all of the lint from the cotton.) 

Luckily, they are the oldest batch of MFs that I have (and probably the lowest quality of three brands). While I'm at it, how do I know when MFs have lived their life? 

I suppose I could use these "ruined" MFs just for wheel duty, but it would be a hassle to organize my dirty MFs by "ruined" and "unruined".


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think it's the other clothing, it's the fabric softner that ruins them. I think you might be able to save them if you wash them with some laundry detergent and air dry them.


----------



## e24mpwr (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you use fabric softener? If so, they are done.


When you wash with non-Microfiber, they pick up particles and threads from the other clothes, including polyester threads that can scratch your paint. I'd mark them with a sharpie and make them engine-bay only or just move them indoors.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Just wash them again alone and you are okay.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

E90Alan said:


> Just wash them again alone and you are okay.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

e24mpwr said:


> Did you use fabric softener? If so, they are done.
> 
> When you wash with non-Microfiber, they pick up particles and threads from the other clothes, including polyester threads that can scratch your paint. I'd mark them with a sharpie and make them engine-bay only or just move them indoors.


Why does fabric softener destroy them?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

PhillyNate said:


> Why does fabric softener destroy them?


I don't think it destroys them so much as it makes them non-absorbent. Just wash again to get the fabric softener out.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

E90Alan said:


> I don't think it destroys them so much as it makes them non-absorbent. Just wash again to get the fabric softener out.


^ hit it dead on, the softener clogs the fibers of the towels so they don't absorb.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies! I happen to never use fabric softener, not even for clothes.

I will keep them segregated until ready for their next wash. 

TBH, I think they are already losing some of their "plushness"; I guess I'll just have to make a subjective eyeballing of the fabric to know when they are done . . .


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Ilovemycar said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! I happen to never use fabric softener, not even for clothes.
> 
> I will keep them segregated until ready for their next wash.
> 
> TBH, I think they are already losing some of their "plushness"; I guess I'll just have to make a subjective eyeballing of the fabric to know when they are done . . .


*Drying ***8211;*air dry or use low / medium heat in a tumble dryer, adding two 'Dryer Ball' will help plump up the fibres'

*Do not use fabric softeners *or toss-in sheets, as they deposit chemicals (silicone, etc) on the fabric and render them ineffective. These chemicals will also transfer to whatever you are cleaning or polishing with the towel.

*Washing Machine -* car products and residue from previously used dryer sheets can get left behind in the drum. Run a cleaning cycle before and once you've finished washing your micro fibre towels, using hot water, some liquid detergent and distilled white vinegar


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> *Washing Machine -* car products and residue from previously used dryer sheets can get left behind in the drum. Run a cleaning cycle before and once you've finished washing your micro fibre towels, using hot water, some liquid detergent and distilled white vinegar


Hm, ok, maybe I should "wash the washing machine" sometimes.

I never use dryer sheets, and I always air dry the MFs. In fact, that's how this whole thing happened. I ran out of places in the immediate area of the washing room to hang my MFs, so I left some of them (spread about) in the washer drum to dry off (I left the least desirable of my MFs in there). Forgot about them, threw in the bedsheets, then doh!

Thanks for the tips, TOGWT.


----------



## blau335 (Jun 15, 2008)

e24mpwr said:


> Did you use fabric softener? If so, they are done.
> 
> When you wash with non-Microfiber, they pick up particles and threads from the other clothes, including polyester threads that can scratch your paint. I'd mark them with a sharpie and make them engine-bay only or just move them indoors.


Did you just say that the microfiber would pick up polyester threads and scratch your paint? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Microfiber IS polyester.


----------



## Highrev1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Love the CG Microfiber wash....Always use it on my towels


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my Zaino show kit and they specifically suggest NOT using most microfiber cloths and use only bath size cannon 100% cotton towels. While they say some MF are ok, most are cheap knock offs (like the ones I just bought at PepBoys!) and will scratch... is this BS?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hooray! said:


> I got my Zaino show kit and they specifically suggest NOT using most microfiber cloths and use only bath size cannon 100% cotton towels. While they say some MF are ok, most are cheap knock offs (like the ones I just bought at PepBoys!) and will scratch... is this BS?


Micro fiber has changed car paint care a lot...the cheaper ones work ok but don't hold up as well and are not as plush the higher end towels...I've been using the same MFT for the last 6 years or close to that, and the ones that I have are still working very good. Buy the good ones!

Why Zaino is saying us cotton I have no idea, but there must be a reason for this


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

He now sells a "zaino approved" mf. So the instructions haven't been changed yet.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

blau335 said:


> Did you just say that the microfiber would pick up polyester threads and scratch your paint?
> 
> Microfiber IS polyester.


A microfiber is part polyester with Split ends so it absorbs and it doesn't scratch. These micro cuts get clogged with these new fibers that are much harder and a different composition than the towel itself.

As far as microfiber v cotton, even a cheap microfiber will scratch less than a cotton towel. Your best bet is to get a good quality set and these can last you 2-3 years with weekly use and proper care.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Microfiber Polyester / Polyamide*

A Microfiber towel made from polyester nylon (a scrubbing fibre) and /polyamide (an absorbing fibre) will remove product due to its inherent properties. The polyester and polyamide are combined during weaving to create microscopic loops, which form a network of tiny hooks, scrubbing away dirt and grime while trapping it within the weave. Water, being hydrophilic also adheres to micro fibre.

The polyester and polyamide are combined during weaving to create microscopic loops, which form a network of tiny hooks, scrubbing away dirt and grime. The nature of this yarn is that it is an absorbent; the reason polyester appears to absorb liquids is the many thousands of micro fibres that collectively encapsulate liquids.

*Testing Micro fibre / 100% Cotton Towels *

A couple of 'non-scientific test' you could use to assimilate wither or not a towel will cause scratches, they are not at all scientific nor 100% accurate, they are only indicative of what the towel may do to your paint surface, but then which is preferable to scratch a CD or your paint surface? Ensure the towels have been washed before carrying out these 'tests'.

If the towel does scratch the CD's surface that doesn't necessarily mean that it will scratch the vehicles paint, a CD has a much softer surface than automobile paint so use caution, initially trying an inconspicuous area

*CD Scratch Test*

Take a damp micro fibre towel and use medium to heavy pressure rub the data surface of a CD. If no scratching is evident then it probably won't scratch the vehicles paint surface, be aware that the bindings can also cause scratching. Ensure you wash before you use a micro fibre towel for the first time and use it on an inconspicuous area first.

*Burn Test*

But not all microfibers are polyester. There are microfibers made from cotton, rayon, acrylic and nylon. Most of the time, though, the fibre is polyester a simple burn test will tell you which fibre the product contains A very easy test is to take a butane lighter and put the fibre close to the flame, but not in the flame. If the fibre pulls away from the flame, you have a synthetic fibre (nylon or polyester, most likely).This means you can easily clean the fabric with typical aggression. If the fibre does not pull away, burn it. If the resulting ash is crumbly and gives you a "dirty finger" when you crush it, you no doubt have a natural fibre

_An extract from "Micro fibre (Microfiber) Towels", one of a series of 117 unbiased Detailing Technical Papers, a library of educational materials that has become the #1 reference for car care on the Internet

Chances are you'll learn something about detailing if you read any of these; although these articles will not improve your detailing skills, lead to a successful business or change your life. Applying what you learn from it, however, will. That's where your commitment comes in - you need to make a commitment to yourself right now that you will take action on what you learn._

*© TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2010, all rights reserved​*


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Another question, sort of. I know it's better to wash different groups of MFs by application, but is it really that horrible if I wash all of my MFs together? I know pros will do so, but they have a million to wash at a time anyhow. It just seems, IMO, to be kind of overkill to do a wash of just several at a time, or something. Ok, I admit it's the brake dust that I am thinking of (if I do a cleaning, without the full car wash at the time). 

What I do sometimes is take an MF that was used for buffing, and just reuse that for the wheels (since usually they are relatively clean). I hope I don't go to detailing hell after I die. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I have always just tossed them all in the washer together and never had a problem. These are all MF used for car wash/detailing only. If I had a bunch covered in grease/oil I would be more apt to wash those alone.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Hooray! said:


> I got my Zaino show kit and they specifically suggest NOT using most microfiber cloths and use only bath size cannon 100% cotton towels. While they say some MF are ok, most are cheap knock offs (like the ones I just bought at PepBoys!) and will scratch... is this BS?


(I'm a long-term Zaino user, btw) I think its just old school advice - good luck these days finding 100% cotton, made in the USA towels. Go with a quality microfiber, take care of it, its fine to use with Zaino. Here is what the FAQ on the Zaino website says:

_NOTE: If you are already using microfiber towels, look carefully at your paint finish under fluorescent light when you are using your towels. If you are not getting any swirls or fine scratches from the microfiber towels, then you are okay and can continue to use them. Remember it's better to be safe than swirly. _

People keep saying that Zaino has its own MF product now, but its not so, at least on the public website. They sell a cotton pad and a foam applicator.


----------

